# Sponges in Aqua Clear Filters (one or two)?



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

For the longest time I have been using two sponges in most of my HOB Aqua Clear filters as I don't use the other media they suggest.
Now I am second guessing myself wondering if the two sponges are cutting the flow in half so that I am no further ahead than just using the single sponge with more flow per hour.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Definitely use the two sponges, the more media in those filters the better. I use 2 sponges and the bio media in all of my AQ filters (except the 110, cuz 2 sponges don't fit in that one haha)


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

That has been my thinking too, but I am wondering if the two sponges reduces the flow quite a bit compared to the one?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You'd have to redirect the output to a container and time both configurations to a certain fill point.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I realize that the main advertising point for filters is flow. Most filters are rated for a certain tank size simply by their gallons per hour rating, assuming that more gph means a better filter. That isn't really true. Flow just means you are pumping water around. It doesn't say much about how that water is filtered.

Media capacity on the other hand says a lot about how much bacteria your filter can house, and how long you can go between filter cleanings. For canister filters 6L of media capacity means you can go twice as long between filter cleanings than if the filter had 3L of media capacity. That's probably not quite true for HOB filters, because there is a lot more bypass when the filter is half full with debris. Anyhow, longer intervals between filter cleanings are not only more convenient, they also mean you are disturbing your nitrifying bacteria less.

With all that said, having two sponges in your HOB almost certainly has more benefits than you would get from the increased flow by removing one sponge. HOBs typically have huge flow rates, while their media capacity is tiny. You are lucky if you get half a liter, while a medium size canister filter typically has ten times as much! So especially in a HOB you want to use all of the media capacity you have available!


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Very good point!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

the flow is the same until they get plugged. If the flow were reduced by a second sponge it would show by water exiting the filter via the overflow. By adding a second sponge, you are doubling the biomedia from the original design (before the bio rings).


----------



## Tshethar (Jul 20, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing as BillD--I added some filter floss and a Purigen pillow to my AC 70, and if the thing is overstuffed/getting clogged it will tell you in the way he described. Basically you will start to hear it trickling out over the intake pipe on the left. I've used that as my yardstick for deciding whether I could add more stuff to it when it was clean, and also for whether I needed to squeeze out the sponge and floss when doing maintenance.

I admit to some ambivalence about the ceramic bio-media... I'm using it, but since this is a secondary filter to my canister, part of me has always thought about more floss or another sponge instead.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I use 1 sponge and the media that came in the bag for my AC 110's. I'm thinking on switching to the double sponge though. Do you think I would get a spike if I removed the media bag? The filters have been up and running for about 8 to 9 months now easily.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

No remove the bag.
When you clean sponges, just alternate the filters if you have two, or if you have only one filter, alternate sponge cleaning dates.
I rinse sponges on the 10th and 30th of each month - left filter on the 10th, right on the 30th.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool thanks :thumb:


----------



## funnyjew2 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a AC 50 HOB I use two sponges and Bio Rings. The bottom sponge is what came with it, the second is a piece of blue Bonded filter pad that I cut to fit and on top the ceramic rings. I have tons of flow...to much sometimes. I hear that water fall and makes me want to go pee :dancing:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Shh I have ac 110s an ac 50 for my daughter tank,I been dealing with ac for years ,an I learn alot reading this thread .Thanks


----------



## dmpjr (Jan 15, 2011)

So I should remove the carbon bag that came with my AC110 and use a 2nd sponge instead?


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

dmpjr said:


> So I should remove the carbon bag that came with my AC110 and use a 2nd sponge instead?


I'd say yes to that but the AC110 sponges are quite thick and I think the second sponge will be a bit above the water line. Not sure if that really matters or not.


----------

